# New mini cutter Y



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Got my new mini cutter.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Got my new mini cutter.


*Wheeler-rex 4992 *


Did you find it on top of a piece of ductwork below a line to an ice maker and a hose bibb?


I had one of those and left it at a house 3 weeks after I got it. So freaking pissed. 120$ down the drain!!! At least I remember where it is and the homeowner won't find it and I punched my name in. I think I made a thread about it last year.




I love that cutter btw.





.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> *Wheeler-rex 4992 *
> 
> 
> Did you find it on top of a piece of ductwork below a line to an ice maker and a hose bibb?
> ...


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Skor
Can you recite the vowels on You Tube so I can hear your accent ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> > *Wheeler-rex 4992 *
> ...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Skor
> Can you recite the vowels on You Tube so I can hear your accent ?



I buy tons of stuff on ebay but I got the cutter off toolfetch cuz it was like 4$ cheaper.


I got it for doing pedestal sink tail pieces when the pedestal is bolted/grouted to the floor.




score-oh-ness(less)-ah

and it's all lowercase. skoronesa. And no, it's not russian.




.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I buy tons of stuff on ebay but I got the cutter off toolfetch cuz it was like 4$ cheaper.
> 
> 
> I got it for doing pedestal sink tail pieces when the pedestal is bolted/grouted to the floor.
> ...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Capital S was a token of respect, score meant positive emotion.
> What does skoronesa stand mean ?





Yeah, no worries mate, didn't take it as a sign of disrespect, I just mentioned it because most people don't notice.




I can't tell you what it means, trade secret. If I told you I'd have to bill you.






.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> > I buy tons of stuff on ebay but I got the cutter off toolfetch cuz it was like 4$ cheaper.
> ...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> ironandfire said:
> 
> 
> > His closest friends call him Skoso for short
> ...


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I saw this cutter at the supplier before Covid, I’m pretty sure the price was over $200 cdn...
I’d like to try it before I’d buy it, esp at that price.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I saw this cutter at the supplier before Covid, I’m pretty sure the price was over $200 cdn...
> I’d like to try it before I’d buy it, esp at that price.





Works great, you won't regret buying one.



The only thing you'll regret is losing it. :sad2:


It's much easier to grip than the tiny knob on most mini cutters so in joist bays where you can't swing your regular pipe cutter it's a hand/wrist saver.





I bought it specifically for cutting trap piping without having to move the pedestal on pedestal sinks. It saved me from moving a couple the short time I had it. It can be a life saver as in really nice houses moving a pedestal sink can mean chipping grout from the bottom edge of the pedestal and cutting the painted silicone where the back edge of the sink meets the walls. Both of which look like ass afterwards. That and moving the whole sink usually means changing the supply lines and a couple other things that otherwise wouldn't have leaked. If their stuff isn't chrome than it's really a pita.




.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this cutter at the supplier before Covid, I’m pretty sure the price was over $200 cdn...
> ...


So this will cut the 1.25” chrome tail piece/fixture drain-!while it is still concealed by the pedestal ???
Will it cut 1/2” copper?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> So this will cut the 1.25” chrome tail piece/fixture drain-!while it is still concealed by the pedestal ???
> Will it cut 1/2” copper?





Yes, it will cut pretty much anything you need it to.

The largest it can cut is 2" pvc, it does this easily for a displacement style of cutter. The smallest I cut was 3/8" OD copper but I think it would do 5/16" or maybe even 1/4", not that you need it to.



I found that half the time it would save me from moving the pedestal.



I bought it specifically for those times when the 1-1/4" tail piece is cracked at only the end and I would have had to pull the pedestal to get a wrench on it to unscrew it from the pop-up assembly.


I also used it for cutting the J-arm off the trap so I could loosen the nut at the wall without tweaking the whole setup, this is handy for brass nuts on galv stub outs that often require a pipe wrench or large channellocks.

 The second picture shows 1/2" ID copper pipe.


.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Used it twice in one day. It's in contention to be a personal favorite.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I may hang it from the mirror of the Passat.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Yes, it will cut pretty much anything you need it to.
> 
> The largest it can cut is 2" pvc, it does this easily for a displacement style of cutter. The smallest I cut was 3/8" OD copper but I think it would do 5/16" or maybe even 1/4", not that you need it to.
> 
> ...


Better off to just use an oscillating tool with a metal bit on it,works like a charm


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I couldn't take it anymore, I just ordered a replacement. 120$ on toolfetch with free shipping.




As for using an oscillating tool, this is much smaller and lighter to carry and doesn't sound like throwing a metal pipe into a wood chipper inside of an echoing bathroom. It also doesn't rattle all the old, thin, chrome tube.




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I forgot to post this picture way back and just happened to find it. This picture emphasizes the tightest space it can fit in.


So glad I bought another one. :smile:





.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

That's not a tight space compared to other mini's. Nice looking cutter though.

It does really open up though.

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/tubing-cutters


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

GAN said:


> That's not a tight space compared to other mini's. Nice looking cutter though.
> 
> It does really open up though.
> 
> https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/tubing-cutters





That's the point, it will do up to 2". For 1-1/2" and 2" it's the smallest cutter you can get. 



I specifically bought it for chrome trap tubing behind pedestal sinks but it comes in handy for other stuff too. It's also much easier to use one handed at weird angles than other types. I just wish the blade was more guarded.





.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I get it, 
but a hacksaw/sawzall, has always Been able to get the cut done


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I get it,
> but a hacksaw/sawzall, has always Been able to get the cut done


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
Assuming you can get it in there you'll shake everything apart and end up pulling the pedestal, exactly what I want to avoid.

I'm not trying to convince any of you to buy it. I am telling you why I bought one and what I use it for. For me it's worth the pain and aggravation I would otherwise have to go through. Yes, the majority of the time when I use it I could have used a sawzall instead but that would mean another trip to the van where as this is always in my bag. It's also quiet and I like peace at work since I have all those damned rug rats at home lolz.


I guess I should point out for some of you that we sometimes have old/weird things like male adapters that solder onto chrome trap tubing and one piece chromed cast brass traps that thread onto the galv nipple coming from the wall. Occasionally you'll run into a pedastal sink that hasn't moved in 80-100 years since it was set and you certainly don't want to be the guy trying to unbolt it from the wall and floor and chip out the grout/cement around the base.

Here's two examples;

The first is that male adapter. It's basically a face bushing. You sand the chrome off the end of a trap arm and solder the bushing on. That bushing then gets screwed into the galv tee in the wall. When the weir of the trap rots out this usually means the flanged end of the trap arm too. With this cutter you can cut the arm close to the wall between the stops and use either a repair trap or a standard trap with a coupling on the arm.

The second example is a cast trap. In this case you're trying to replace a pop-up assembly that's had the top piece rot out. You can't get channellocks in to loosen the nut on top of the trap. You use the cutter to cut the threaded tailpiece above the trap nut enough that the new pop-up and tailpiece can be connected with a coupling. Since it's a new coupling and you doped the washers you can tighten it with your fingertips.

I couldn't find a picture of one of those bushings but I have one around here somewhere and will take a pic when I find it. I have also seen traps soldered into brass trap adapters or soldered into other chrome tubing. Here's a pic I found of that.

.


----------

